
Gennady Korotkevich - asamant
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gennady_Korotkevich
======
gigatexal
And I shy away from whiteboard interviews and prefer take home assignments or
work projects read. But this guy is definitely talented. I wonder what he’s
like to work with in a team setting working on a code base.

